
Show HN: Poli – An easy-to-use SQL reporting application built for SQL lovers - yuegui
https://github.com/shzlw/poli
======
I_am_tiberius
Looks great!!! I see you're using react for the frontend. Is the option bar
for the reporting objects (on the left - e.g. for charts) dynamic or static?
I'm currently creating something similar and planned to use something like
JSON form
([https://github.com/jsonform/jsonform](https://github.com/jsonform/jsonform))
in order to create a dynamic option bar.

~~~
yuegui
Thanks. If you are talking about those three Slicers (User, Product, Year) in
the Slicer & Charts screenshot, they are dynamic in a way that the values
displayed are queried from the database but I don't think they do the same
thing as jsonform.

~~~
I_am_tiberius
Maybe I misunderstand your left side panel. I thought it's related to the
object (e.g. a specific chart) that is selected but looking at it again it
seems to be related to the entire dashboard.

I was not referring to the form values but to the structure of the form - I
just thought the different object types (chart, table) don't have static forms
behind but dynamic ones. In your case, as far as I can tell, dynamic forms
wouldn't make much sense as your form objects are only textboxes, checkboxes
and selection boxes - also you don't have too many different objects to
configure. Doesn't matter - was just wondering.

But really a great application! I'm working on a similar platform but not open
source and with focus on data generation/collection instead of reporting.

------
darkcha0s
Looking great!

